# John Deere LA125



## barisax5 (Apr 25, 2015)

My JD LA125 seems to have an electrical problem with the fuel solenoid. I replaced the solenoid, expensive, its start ran for 10 or so minutes and restarted ok. Now won't start Ive done all the other checks. I think its electrical any ideas?


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

you might try looking at the fuel cap - might have vapor lock loosen it up see what happens.


----------



## barisax5 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check it


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Make sure you are getting spark. There are safety features (seat kill switch and PTO kill switch) that will prevent this is they aren't working right.

Also, check your fuses, I have a similar John Deere and my front light wires were pinching against the frame and blowing fuses.

If it won't restart when hot you may need to blow dirt and grass out of the cooling fins and adjust the valves. Valve adjustment on these mowers is simple and takes about 15 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuZfUldb6Yg


----------



## barisax5 (Apr 25, 2015)

vent is fine and I do have spark


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you have spark in both plugs it's probably not electrical (assuming the engine turns over OK). I'd check the air and fuel filter and maybe even blow through the fuel lines to make sure they are not plugged. You might also check the fuel pump vacuum line to make sure it's not leaking.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

MPR Both plugs? When did they start using a cross fire system on Briggs Singles?

Try a little in the cylinder to see if it hits. If it hits then you have carburetor or fuel supply issues. BTW the old fuel solenoid may not be bad just dirty.

Try a know good plug. Plug can spark out the cylinder but under compression fail.

Check flywheel key to see if it is sheared. Also this particular Briggs is bad for having the head gasket to fail; especially between the cylinder and valve galley.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

AVB said:


> MPR Both plugs?


I have a 125 that has two cylinders. I assumed that the newer LA125 had two also. If it has one then valve adjustment will be all that much easier.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

MPR said:


> I have a 125 that has two cylinders. I assumed that the newer LA125 had two also. If it has one then valve adjustment will be all that much easier.


Hmmm If that is the case then JD needs to update the their online parts look-up to reflect this. It should correct though as the info was current as of Mar 21, 2015. I usually try to look-up the equipment before replying. I try not assume anything as it can make me look foolish.

Maybe your 125 is a D125 which has a Briggs 400000 series twin cylinder and not a LA125. There is also a X125 which has the 310000 series Briggs instead of the 330000 series.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Of course MPR that LA125 could have a transplanted engine which can always happen when one is replace due to failure of the original one.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The 125 has a 724 cc, 2 cylinder, V twin. The LA125 has a 540 cc single cylinder. The 2-cylinder engines used in the larger LA series are 655 cc, as is the engine in the D125. Makes me wonder why they changed them.


----------



## barisax5 (Apr 25, 2015)

The worm turns. i changed out the solinoids and they both work outside the carb.I check power and I have 11+ v at the solenoid. Can it be as simple as something in the card where the solenoid sits. I have previously replaced the plug. Perhaps the best repair for this tractor would be 12 gauge buckshot.
I am hesitant to pull the carb here at home.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Will the engine start and run for a bit with a little starting fluid sprayed into the carb? If so, you at least will know that it's not the electrical system.

Have you looked at the choke plate to see if it moves when you actuate the choke (if you have a manual choke). A spray of carb cleaner will often unstick a choke plate if it's gummed up.

Did you check to see if a fuel line or the fuel filter was clogged?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Just thinking ....

When you got the 11volt reading was your battery very close to this; I mean with a few tenth. If not you may have a grounding issue or bad connection.

Something else to check which I have had few cases of here where the wire go behind the starter. I have had several where the wires are pinch between the starter and the crankcase causing short outs.


----------



## barisax5 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks guys.
the battery was down a bit, on the charger now

mpr I checked the fuel line and that I installed the filter in the right direction.

mechanic coming tomorrow/

this JDLA125 has been a piece of crap from the start, both the mower and the engine. I learned that you get what you pay for and don't buy a tractor from a Big Box. It only has 169 hrs because it has been inoperable most of the time since I bought it


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I like John Deeres. Back when I was doing real farming I considered them the "Cadillac" of tractors and always tried to get a job on a farm where they had them. I have an older model JD 125 mower, which has a big 724cc 2-cyl engine. It's been a good mower, even though the bunch-grass-filled lots I mow with it give it (and me) a real beating. It has well over 500 hours on it with only minor repairs (new front wheel bushings, pinion gear, belts, etc.). Unfortunately though, every once in a while a model change is for the worse or a "lemon" gets shipped from the factory. Please let us know what the mechanic has to say about the problem.


----------

